# Harassment at work



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

Every day, a male co-worker walks up very close to a lady 
standing at the coffee machine, inhales a big breath of air and tells her that her hair smells 
nice.

After a week of this, she can't stand it anymore and takes her complaint to a supervisor in the 
personnel department and states that she wants to make a sexual harassment grievance against 
him.

The Human Resources supervisor is puzzled by this decision and asks," What's sexually 
threatening about a co-worker telling you your hair smells nice?"

The woman replies, "It's Frank, the dwarf."


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Its the way you tell em :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Hee hee. Ya gotta laff :lol: :lol:


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

:lol:


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

:lol: :lol: Brilliant!! Dirty little bugger!


----------



## alexi7 (Aug 30, 2011)

:lol: :lol:


----------

